# Brake Interlock Question



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

I have a 90 Max GXE with the auto tranny. Shifting out of Park required the foot to be on the brake. There is a relay at the brake pedal and an actuator at the shift knob. I frequently must jiggle the brake pedal to allow the actuator to work.

My question is: has anyone else had this problem. Is the the relay or the actuator?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

If you have to jiggle the pedal then the problem would be in the switch at the pedal most likely


----------



## sickoftwistnwrenches (May 23, 2008)

my shift lock works fie the leve r on the trans is the problem. is there a solinoid?


----------

